# good news. i pulled a ssbbws phone number.



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

well since i go to school at henry ford community college in dearborn,MI. i had to go stop at the bookstore for adobe photoshop (which i didnt buy to expensive). every time i go in there i see this ssbbw that works there(she has to be at least 390-430+ pounds and will damn near take up a isle way in the bookstore ) who helps me out when im in there. we do talk some what ( i found out she is 22) but when her much smaller friend (who is like 5ft 2in 145lbs or less) comes around she all ways has some negative bull shit to say about me ever since some argument we had last year ( i beleave the small one has a crush on me from what my friends say). her negative comments are that <N word> dont have a job ( which isnt true because i work at the super bowl store in fairlane mall) and he dont even like big women and will take advantage of you and he has a lot of babies mommas and other dumbshit and she does this to every one that comes in which makes me question why she is not fired yet. well my friends gave her smaller friend the nickname *cock blocker* LOL any ways last week friday i went in and spit a little game like the playa i am and ask for her phone number and i got it.
i havnt called her yet but i will proly to day.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

well forgot to add im trying to also get this other girl phone number that works at forever 21 in the mall i work at and she goes to my school as well. she is nowhere near as big as the one in my schools bookstore.
to describe her she looks like some one thats at the line between being thick or being a bigwoman. she is perfectly hourglass shaped maybe about 190lbs at least maybe over 200lbs. she has the booty of a fat woman with out really looking all that fat and i guess her bust size is maybe a meduim grade Dcup and she is super cute. she is one of those women that could make a fat girl hater change his mind. my friend ( who is not a bbw lover at all) wanted to pull her number but i stopped him so i could try. well she didnt give it to me because her cellphone is broke but I will eventually get it.


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

What's a medium grade D cup? Are there things going on with bras that I don't know about? 
Anyway, good luck to you. And definitely call the bookstore woman!


----------



## Stealth (Dec 4, 2005)

Medium Grade D cup:

A D cup that fits nicely into a D cup bra.


HIGH grade D cup:

A D cup that should be in a G cup bra.

Thats my view, anyway!!!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

Stealth said:


> Medium Grade D cup:
> 
> A D cup that fits nicely into a D cup bra.
> 
> ...


 well its more like this 
when i say medium grade D cup or any cup size its like me saying her breast are in the avarage size for a woman with a Dcup if i say high grade dcup her breast are above average or in the really upper levels in the Dcup range like 50D or 50DD.
also now that i think of it she might be a DD.


----------



## fred_elliot (Dec 4, 2005)

interesting life you lead..........


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

gangstadawg said:


> well its more like this
> when i say medium grade D cup or any cup size its like me saying her breast are in the avarage size for a woman with a Dcup if i say high grade dcup her breast are above average or in the really upper levels in the Dcup range like 50D or 50DD.
> also now that i think of it she might be a DD.



Ok, but the letter in a bra size is the cup measurement and the number is the measurement around her ribcage (i.e., right underneath the breasts).


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

i also posted this at the elderscrolls.om forums just to see what my morrowind peeps would say link is underneath. my name there is ninjagaidan1.

http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199202


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

edit: turns out posting there was a bad idea. im getting a little flak there. i need dimensions forum bbw/fa defense there.
http://www.elderscrolls.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199202&st=60&p=3514252&#entry3514252


----------



## James (Dec 4, 2005)

yep - i'm chipping in there now...


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

James said:


> yep - i'm chipping in there now...


whats your forum name there? edit: never mind i figured it out.


----------



## NFA (Dec 4, 2005)

So, to review, on a site for SSBBWs you usually post about video games and now on a site for video games, you're posting about SSBBW's.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2005)

*thumbs up* good for you!!! Maybe you two will start dating. I can't get any girl to come my way at my college. DAMN YOU PENSACOLA JUNIOR COLLEGE!!!! *pounds desk*
good luck with this girl..


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 4, 2005)

Jon Blaze said:


> *thumbs up* good for you!!! Maybe you two will start dating. I can't get any girl to come my way at my college. DAMN YOU PENSACOLA JUNIOR COLLEGE!!!! *pounds desk*
> good luck with this girl..


 well remember this never settle for less than what you want when it comes to women unless she already has a boyfriend/husband.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 8, 2005)

Medium grade D cup? Never heard of it. But there is DD and DDD.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 10, 2005)

well to update she says in january she is moving to MSU in lansing but she said wednesday i could take her to lunch around 12:00pm. well i dont have car (i think she does) so ill tell her if she handle the transportation i got her whatever she wants to order. i hope she doesnt go crazy with the ordering or she wants to go to red lobster because im balling with like $50 and thats not alot of loot.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 11, 2005)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Medium grade D cup? Never heard of it. But there is DD and DDD.



it's guy shorthand for whether or not her breasts are lying to her. i dated a girl for a long time with Ds basically, but she wore rather tight C bras. that would be a damn-grade C cup.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 15, 2006)

well to update on this. i went out with the girl today. we were gonna go out way earlier but she kept F-ing calling the date off for some BS excuse. she did this at least 5 times. my friends told me after the 3rd time to delete her number from the phone and block it. but my bbw friend (who i also kinda like. she is about 270lbs) told me to not give up on her because she keeps screwing over dates you dont know what her life is like. so only because my bbw friend ( her name is shirita) told me to keep trying is the only reason i went out with her today. but to give you guys an idea about what kind of excuses she was using, her last excuse was her friend got shot in the hand and arrested and got out of jail on friday and he needed me so ill go out with you tomorrow. so replied with yeah whatever.

so any ways i told my friend (his name is mike) that we were going out today and he told me to ask her to bring a friend which i did. About 9:00pm we went to star theather fairlane to see that new movie with jim carrey (cant remember the movie name) with them. when the girl brung her friend mike got pissed because she was also a big girl ( she was about 250lbs max) so i told him to chill man i know you dont like bbws but give her a chance you might like her. and he did give her a chance. he went to the movies pissed but came out in a good mood and he even kinda likes the girl.

now me and the girl i was with (remember she is about 350lbs even though i think she might be over 400lbs) we did pretty good too. i got cold in the theather so i snuck and put my arm around her to get warm. she said you cold baby, i said yea a little she replied with let me warm you up and she put her arm around me and pushed my head closer to her. after the movie she hugged me passionatly for a long time ( she felt so soft) and we kissed. she said next time she is back in detroit we have to do this again maybe more.so im hoping she gets back from lansing VERY soon.

oh and for you guys thats wonder how wide she is. well lets just say in order for her to sit down in the movie theathers seats she had to lift up her cup holder arm and she took up her whole entire seat and overlaped into mine Alot but i didnt mind.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well to update on this. i went out with the girl today. we were gonna go out way earlier but she kept F-ing calling the date off for some BS excuse. she did this at least 5 times. my friends told me after the 3rd time to delete her number from the phone and block it. but my bbw friend (who i also kinda like. she is about 270lbs) told me to not give up on her because she keeps screwing over dates you dont know what her life is like. so only because my bbw friend ( her name is shirita) told me to keep trying is the only reason i went out with her today. but to give you guys an idea about what kind of excuses she was using, her last excuse was her friend got shot in the hand and arrested and got out of jail on friday and he needed me so ill go out with you tomorrow. so replied with yeah whatever.
> 
> so any ways i told my friend (his name is mike) that we were going out today and he told me to ask her to bring a friend which i did. About 9:00pm we went to star theather fairlane to see that new movie with jim carrey (cant remember the movie name) with them. when the girl brung her friend mike got pissed because she was also a big girl ( she was about 250lbs max) so i told him to chill man i know you dont like bbws but give her a chance you might like her. and he did give her a chance. he went to the movies pissed but came out in a good mood and he even kinda likes the girl.
> 
> ...






.... Luck of the Draw

Congrats on your success... I hope you two really hit it off...


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 17, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> .... Luck of the Draw
> 
> Congrats on your success... I hope you two really hit it off...


i hope so too.


----------



## BBW_SEEKRNJ (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm wondering, you near Lansing ? How are the ladies up there? Hope if I get there that I can get the same luck you do with the same sort of women. Later.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 18, 2006)

BBW_SEEKRNJ said:


> I'm wondering, you near Lansing ? How are the ladies up there? Hope if I get there that I can get the same luck you do with the same sort of women. Later.


well i live in detroit not in lansing. the ssbbw i met was going to school in dearborn at henry ford community college but she lived in detroit as well.she only went to lansing because she is going to MSU. any way majority of the bbws your looking for are in detroit, or dearborn. you can find most of them in colleges,malls, on city buses, supermarkets ,fastfood places and church on sundays. detroits women are REALLY picky about the men they like. most either have high standards or are gold diggers so if you come to detroit dont get played be the playa.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 19, 2006)

also dress nice. some air jordans and a matching outfit ought to help out.


----------



## Emma (Jan 19, 2006)

You make me laugh with your ideas about women.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 19, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> You make me laugh with your ideas about women.


umm im very serious. im not saying all the women in detroit are like this maybe about 60 out of 100 are and it also depends on what area you are in. the nerdy or educated ones in detroit are not a problem at all.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 19, 2006)

BBW_SEEKRNJ said:


> I'm wondering, you near Lansing ? How are the ladies up there? Hope if I get there that I can get the same luck you do with the same sort of women. Later.




Well all of Michigan seems to have a very good selection of big beautiful women I can't speak for what exactly they are looking for since I have been married for 7 years. My wife went to MSU so I spent alot of time there myself and I can tell you that you should have no problem finding the type of girl you are looking for. I mean its Michigan and we have long cold winters so not much to do besides eat I think my wife probably put on 40 pounds from her time at school


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Well all of Michigan seems to have a very good selection of big beautiful women I can't speak for what exactly they are looking for since I have been married for 7 years. My wife went to MSU so I spent alot of time there myself and I can tell you that you should have no problem finding the type of girl you are looking for. I mean its Michigan and we have long cold winters so not much to do besides eat I think my wife probably put on 40 pounds from her time at school



Did you capture her heart with your air jordans?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Did you capture her heart with your air jordans?




LOL...yes that was the first thing she noticed!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 19, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> LOL...yes that was the first thing she noticed!




I'm sure it was!

Ya know being a Michigan gal myself, and being from the Detroit area. I know the first thing I look for in a guy is his shoes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 19, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> also dress nice. some air jordans and a matching outfit ought to help out.



If you really want to get a female's attention the last thing you want to do is roll out playing the same game as everybody else. Blending in is overrated. You have a sharper mind than that Dawg, be imaginative and stand out from the rest. The kind of girl looking for something other than the same tired game most likely won't be impressed with the status quo and will appreciate someone who's not a slave to the uniform. You don't have to wear tulle or anything, just be an individual.

EDIT: And she won't be a gold digger.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 20, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> its Michigan and we have long cold winters so not much to do besides eat I think my wife probably put on 40 pounds from her time at school


 yeah Michigan is cold as hell sometimes but at least there are a bbw or ssbbws out there to keep ya warm.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you really want to get a female's attention the last thing you want to do is roll out playing the same game as everybody else. Blending in is overrated. You have a sharper mind than that Dawg, be imaginative and stand out from the rest. The kind of girl looking for something other than the same tired game most likely won't be impressed with the status quo and will appreciate someone who's not a slave to the uniform. You don't have to wear tulle or anything, just be an individual.
> 
> EDIT: And she won't be a gold digger.


well tell you the truth i only dress in hip hop style clothing or nba related stuff unless i have to wear some thing else. im not wearing in it to follow the crowd i wear it because i like it.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 20, 2006)

i usually wear psychopathic namebrand top with baggy wide-leg jeans and goggles with my hair in pigtails. i am not kidding folks.


----------



## mejix (Jan 20, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> well tell you the truth i only dress in hip hop style clothing or nba related stuff unless i have to wear some thing else. im not wearing in it to follow the crowd i wear it because i like it.



stay sharp dude. please keep us posted.


----------



## Jes (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm gonna run out and buy some air jordans. can't hurt.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 20, 2006)

goggles? everything else I can understand... why the googles?



sicninja911 said:


> i usually wear psychopathic namebrand top with baggy wide-leg jeans and goggles with my hair in pigtails. i am not kidding folks.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> i usually wear psychopathic namebrand top with baggy wide-leg jeans and goggles with my hair in pigtails. i am not kidding folks.




Awww! You sound so darn ky00000te! I knew checking this thread today was a good idea.


[edit]
After reading back... Congrats Gangsta! You have my best wishes and envy.
[/edit]


----------



## Misschellem (Jan 20, 2006)

Its my first post but i had to chime in... Lansing/Jackson area is full single cute bbw's, and um contrary to belief we do hang out at places other than fast food restuarants, lol.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 21, 2006)

Misschellem said:


> Its my first post but i had to chime in... Lansing/Jackson area is full single cute bbw's, and um contrary to belief we do hang out at places other than fast food restuarants, lol.


i mentioned that in my post


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm gonna run out and buy some air jordans. can't hurt.




Yes that is a good idea, I forgot to mention that when I first met my wife she also had on a pair of Air Jordans so we knew it was meant to be


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2006)

I *must* get a scanner. I have a picture of myself in tenth grade, in my basketball uniform, proudly sporting my brand new red & black Air Jordans. 

I was the first kid in my school to get them.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I *must* get a scanner. I have a picture of myself in tenth grade, in my basketball uniform, proudly sporting my brand new red & black Air Jordans.
> 
> I was the first kid in my school to get them.


red and black? what number jordans? jordan 3 or 4.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> red and black? what number jordans? jordan 3 or 4.



I have no idea, sweetie, this was in 1985. But they were the first version to come out, and I remember that they cost $100 (which was a ton of baby-sitting money!). And the black and red clashed horribly with my blue & white basketball uniform, but I didn't care. I loved them, despite the fact that they didn't make this fat white girl jump any higher. :smitten: 

I'll see if I can get that photo scanned so you can see what old school Air Jordans looked like.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> goggles? everything else I can understand... why the googles?




my eyes are sensitive to the wind and the the beauty sometimes burns.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I have no idea, sweetie, this was in 1985. But they were the first version to come out, and I remember that they cost $100 (which was a ton of baby-sitting money!). And the black and red clashed horribly with my blue & white basketball uniform, but I didn't care. I loved them, despite the fact that they didn't make this fat white girl jump any higher. :smitten:
> 
> I'll see if I can get that photo scanned so you can see what old school Air Jordans looked like.


from 1985. then they are the first ones.


----------



## goodvibrations (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, you really do like Air Jordans, don't you? LOL

I for my part prefer skating shoes, but I've never worn Air Jordans, so...


----------



## Emma (Jan 25, 2006)

I just wear my docs. At any time with any outfit LOL


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to wear generic skate shoes. I forget the name. But they fell apart, so now I'm wearing these ones that say "Champion" on them 

=Divals


----------



## Phalloidium (Jan 28, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm sure it was!
> 
> Ya know being a Michigan gal myself, and being from the Detroit area. I know the first thing I look for in a guy is his shoes.



That's one thing most guys are oblivious about: women judge men by their shoes. Shoes tell a lot: are they stylish? Are they well maintained? Women use these cues to get an idea of what a guy's life is like, as in does he take care of his stuff, his image, etc. If the shoes are good, it's a sign that a guy has things together -- most of the time, anyway.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 30, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> umm im very serious. im not saying all the women in detroit are like this maybe about 60 out of 100 are and it also depends on what area you are in. the nerdy or educated ones in detroit are not a problem at all.



I don't know about you, but if I was single, I'd only go for nerdy and educated BBW. I really like women who are smarter than I am or at least as smart as I am. (My girlfriend is an accountant and I'm in IT service/admin [my degree was organic synthetic chemistry]) What you describe sounds like a whole difficult and painful process for not much gain. I suppose it'd work well in the I'm just dating and screwing around mode, but I was never successful at entering that mode.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 30, 2006)

goodvibrations said:


> Wow, you really do like Air Jordans, don't you? LOL
> 
> I for my part prefer skating shoes, but I've never worn Air Jordans, so...



Heh, the last and only pair of Air Jordans I had was like in elementary school around 1985 also. 

I also had two pairs of the Patrick Ewing shoes which I loved the design of and they were really comfy. I then graduated to British Knights (anyone remember those?). I wore those until they wore out in high school.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 18, 2006)

to update a second time i went out with the girl a second time today. we went to go see date movie (she wanted to see it). any ways i had my arm around her the whole time. after the movie she took me home and we kissed passionately. i wouldve invited her into my house to see my mom and my grandma but my grandma is a very evil fat hating person and she wouldve told the girl how bad she looks and ETC... so i left that idea alone.


----------



## Jes (Feb 19, 2006)

and? which shoes did you wear?

we want details, dude.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> and? which shoes did you wear?
> 
> we want details, dude.


i wore my team strong air jordans.


----------



## vix (Feb 23, 2006)

dawg when you look at a woman do you always see her in pounds, I have heard of people having pound signs in their eyes (I'm English) but hey!

You just made me giggle is all


----------



## vix (Feb 23, 2006)

Good choice Em docs work for me too


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 23, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> i wore my team strong air jordans.



sweet! good choice man. gotta dress to impress.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 23, 2006)

response to vix

i didnt necessary saw her weight only. when i first talked to her i saw her personality and she has a nice one and she is smart too. so basically she has body(supersize),brains,and a good personality and thats a combo you just cant beat.


----------



## vix (Feb 27, 2006)

you got that right 

I was just kidding ya 

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 28, 2006)

i hope so too.


----------

